# Military_Specs Thread



## Military_Spec (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with useing a supplement called Anadrole? That's with an e at the end not the original which has shit side effects...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 31, 2017)

If they tried to make it sound like a steroid then it's the furthest thing from it.

Can someone explain the thread title, why it's in the journal section please?


----------



## Military_Spec (Jul 31, 2017)

Lol my bad I was going to start my own journal on here for weights, meal plan, workouts and get critiqued by everyone so figured I should start it here guess I put thread instead of journal


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 1, 2017)

well if this is your log, start it like a log, not asking a question about anadrole, ya know


----------



## Milo (Aug 1, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> If they tried to make it sound like a steroid then it's the furthest thing from it.
> 
> Can someone explain the thread title, why it's in the journal section please?


But.... the bottle says all the benefits of Anadrol without the negative sides!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 1, 2017)

What shit sides does anadrol have? Besides being one of the best steroids out there.


----------

